# [VLC] Multiposte avec télévision Freebox sur Gentoo (résolu)

## elvanor

Salut,

J'aimerais bien regarder la télé sur mon gentoo, mais bon, je suis derrière un routeur (firewall activé donc). Avant j'utilisais la version VLC avec patches de crazy pour que VLC demande toujours le flux sur le port 31337. J'avais redirigé ce port vers le bon PC et ca marchait bien sous OS X.

J'aimerais maintenant faire marcher ca sous Linux, or il parait que la version 0.8.5 de VLC inclut les patches crazy, mais je n'y arrive pas, pas de télé pour l'instant. Ce qui est bizarre c est que ca ne marche plus sous mon Mac, que ce soit avec VLC 0.8.5 ou le VLC crazy, je ne comprends pas pourquoi.

La seule chose que j'ai peut-être changé récemment est le reroutage des ports par le routeur, mais je pense qu'a priori il faut juste rediriger le 31337 (celui la je l'ai laissé), ou alors il y en a d autres a rediriger?

Bref, si quelqu'un regarde sa télé Free sous son PC, please, help  :Smile: 

ElvanorLast edited by elvanor on Sat Nov 25, 2006 4:13 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## DuF

Elvanor, pourrais-tu modifier ton titre pour le mettre en conformité avec les rêgles du forum comme indiqué dans le lien suivant 3/3 : Comment poster sur le forum.

Merci

----------

## PabOu

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-417142.html  ???

----------

## elvanor

DuF, j'ai corrige titre du poste, je pense que c'est ok now.

Sinon, PabOu, le  poste que tu pointes correspond je pense à quelque chose de différent de mon problème:pour l'instant, mon probleme n'est  pas de regarder un fichier émis depuis mon PC vers la télé, mais de regarder la télé sur mon PC. Donc le flux provient de la Freebox et arrive sur mon PC, et non le contraire.

----------

## PabOu

ah ok :)

désolé, je ne suis pas en france et je ne connais pas la freebox et donc je n'ai jamais lu le lien que je t'ai donné

----------

## Tanki

j'ai eu le même soucis que toi alors j'ai cherché et cherché et cherché encore sur google

et j'ai trouvé cette règle iptables

```
iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p UDP --dport 32000:34000 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.0.2

iptables -A FORWARD -i $extif -o $intif -p UDP -s 212.27.38.253 --dport 32000:34000 -j ACCEPT
```

ou extif est la carte connectée à la freeboite et intif celle qui est sur le LAN

sans aucun réglages dans VLC ça passe impeccable

après j'ai juste un soucis avec libdvbpsi

 qui me sort une erreur comme celle ci

```
libdvbpsi error (PSI decoder): TS discontinuity (received 5, expected 0) for PID 66

```

il me semble avoir vu un post qui en parlait, je vais chercher, je suis open pour toute suggestion

----------

## elvanor

Salut,

Bon j'ai réussi à faire marcher le multiposte sur mon Mac OS X avec la dernière version officielle de VLC sans patches (0.8.5) et une redirection de port. En fait c est juste l'interface utilisateur qui est mal faite, dans le cas du Mac, car on doit changer le port client dans Input/Codecs -> Demuxers ->  RTP/RSTP (case Advanced Options). MAIS on ne doit pas cocher la case "Use RTP over RTSP", or dans la version Mac, on dirait que l'option Port client n'a d'effet que si la case est cochée.

Ce bug d'interface n'est pas présent sous Linux, mais quand j'ouvre avec VLC 0.8.5

http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u

rien ne se passe. Dans la playlist est affichée une icone serveur avec l'URL, mais pas les chaines. Aucun message d'erreur dans la console n'apparait non plus.

Je précise que j'utilise un routeur WRT54G. Voici les USE flags que j'ai mis à VLC:

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/vlc-0.8.5-r5  USE="X alsa dvb dvd flac hal httpd live matroska mp3 mpeg ncurses ogg opengl png rtsp sdl stream theora vlm vorbis wxwindows xinerama xml xv (-3dfx) -a52 -aalib (-altivec) -arts -avahi -bidi -cdda -cddb -corba -daap -debug -directfb -dts -esd -fbcon -ggi -gnutls -libcaca -lirc -mod -nsplugin -optimisememory -oss -samba -seamonkey -shout -skins -speex -svg (-svga) -truetype -upnp -v4l -vcd (-win32codecs) -xosd" 0 kB

Help!

Elvanor

----------

## elvanor

Humm... finalement j'ai réussi à faire marcher ca sous Linux. Un seul problème, le fullscreen marche bizarrement sous VLC, mais c'est mineur.

----------

